# Age of Empires III, ESO gives Failed to Join Game



## SemoB (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi everyone. My problem is as follows:

I have ALWAYS been able to use ESO and play games no problem, with and without port forwarding, though to clear things up, my ports ARE forwarded.

So just yesterday I was playing fine, my ports are forwarded, no firewall or anything, for many months I could join any game on there no problem. Suddenly, out of the blue, EVERY SINGLE GAME on ESO is inaccessible. Failed to join game error shows up on every attempt. I tried re-forwarding the ports, tried restarting computer, tried reinstalling game, tried restarting router, tried setting a static IP address, all to no avail.

UPnP and DMZ are both enabled, with static IP, tried a different router and it didn't work, no new applications, software or devices were installed or connected from the time I used to play to the time everything failed.

My router is TP-Link TD-W8951ND. I disabled antivirus to see if it were suddenly causing a problem, nope, still failures.

Could someone help me please?


----------



## SemoB (Aug 28, 2013)

Bump?


----------

